# JW Speed parts



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Or lack of,is he still in business? His web page doesn't work anymore.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Site moved...*

You have a bad link.... try this.

http://mysite.verizon.net/jwspeed319/JW.HTM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

He now has the business up for sale...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the heads-up Chopper....*

.... I better get an order in asap.... Gotta have my doggie dishes.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*JW"s Speed Parts*

*JW's has been sold ! Ownership Transfer will take place in a couple of weeks if all goes as planned and more info will be forthcoming . Jim will be missed and i thank him for all he has done for the slot car hobbiest.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wow*

Wow he will be missed I loved those M/T kits and other sneaky items he had.I also like the "These are not intended for toy use" or something like that he had on the website.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aw, that is a shame. I have a couple of his Fray-type brass front ends, they work great...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

fret not slotheads just about every jw,s part can be gotten from jag hobbies! thats where i get mine. jag has good prices and a fast shipper.


----------

